

New iPad is official: 2048x1536 retina display - mmastrac
http://www.engadget.com/2012/03/07/the-new-ipad-is-official/

======
dgallagher
It's named "the new iPad" and not "iPad 3". My hunch is they did this so they
can release an iPad Nano (or iPad Something), rather than an "iPad 3 Nano",
which is semi-confusing.

The final slide "There's a lot to look forward to" has a picture of a subtly
curved aurora-borealis shot from space. Hint at the much rumored curved-glass
iPhone 5? Aurora bumpiness hinting at "textured" glass
([http://cnettv.cnet.com/senseg-demos-prototype-touch-
feedback...](http://cnettv.cnet.com/senseg-demos-prototype-touch-feedback-
technology/9742-1_53-50115714.html))?

If Apple can create an iDevice which you can feel tactile controls, like a
Nintendo 3DS or Sony Vita, they'll eat much of what remains of their market.

~~~
beneth
Interesting thought. I just heard a rumor that Apple was buying up 7"
displays, so this makes a lot of sense.

------
mmastrac
Via @ArsInfiniteLoop:

The new iPad display is 2048x1536 pixels. If you do the math, that's over 3.1
million total pixels.

New iPad also has 44% greater color saturation

The iPad 2 used the A5 chip, but we needed even more horsepower, so we've
created the A5X chip

In the new iPad, this is a great iSight camera. 5MP backside illuminated
sensor, 5 element lens, hybrid IR filter, Apple ISP

iPad camera has auto exposure, auto-focus, auto face detection, auto exposure
lock and autofocus lock too.

... and it does still have a home button

